# [SOLVED] iPhone 5 dimmed lock screen letters



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

I did a jailbreak today.. any ideas on how to fix this?
image link
Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPhone 5 dimmed lock screen letters*

And what is it you are trying to fix?

Did you Jailbreak fail or provide any errors?


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: iPhone 5 dimmed lock screen letters*

it's fixed itself after some time..
And it was the opacity of the letters. You can see on the screenshot how they are almost transparent.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear!


----------

